# CT scans - where can they be done?



## jbason (May 1, 2007)

My partner is getting an abnormal growth surgically removed (insert grumble about fat-hostile GP that ignored the early stages). 
SO far she has had mixed experience dealing with the hospital, in general the staff has been wonderful but at various times the resources have been inadequate for a supersized patient, wheelchair unavailable and large enough, etc.
Last week they wanted to cancel/postpone her surgery, to have additional tests done, in particular a CT scan. We realize it was to guanantee better information on her body for the surgery, although we are not happy with the delay. As it is the surgery is going ahead this week. They were unable to find any medical facility in Ontario or New York that could accommodate her size. 
Does anyone know where the Imaging equipment that can handle larger bodies are? for future reference.

The best I've been able to ferret out of the internet is The Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN which is suppose to handle upto 615lbs. Is this the only one in North America?

CT, MRI , or anything else anyone can think of for the 400+ sized bodies such a list that any of us when we might need this type diagnosis equipment.


----------



## missaf (May 1, 2007)

Call your local Xray imaging centers, they will be able to hook you up with some more information. Also try your local university hospitals.

Also, if they don't have large enough gowns/wheelchairs, those things can be ordered by the hospital IN ADVANCE of her procedure. She needs you as an advocate to help arrange these things.


----------



## moore2me (May 1, 2007)

jbason said:


> My partner is getting an abnormal growth surgically removed (insert grumble about fat-hostile GP that ignored the early stages).
> SO far she has had mixed experience dealing with the hospital, in general the staff has been wonderful but at various times the resources have been inadequate for a supersized patient, wheelchair unavailable and large enough, etc.
> Last week they wanted to cancel/postpone her surgery, to have additional tests done, in particular a CT scan. We realize it was to guanantee better information on her body for the surgery, although we are not happy with the delay. As it is the surgery is going ahead this week. They were unable to find any medical facility in Ontario or New York that could accommodate her size.
> Does anyone know where the Imaging equipment that can handle larger bodies are? for future reference.
> ...



JBason,

Siemens makes MRIs and CT scanners that fit obese patients. Their websites are listed below. Unfortunately, the list of locations only includes ones in the US. You should call them for the ones in Canada. Their number is
1-800-736-8003.

http://www.medinnovations.usa.siemens.com/products/mri/espree/



http://www.medinnovations.usa.siemens.com/products/mri/espree/location/


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 1, 2007)

I had an open MRI this spring (I weigh 400#). I live in San Diego, so not much help logistically. However, the machine was made by Hitachi (yes the electronics company), so it might be of value to contact them. Open MRIs and Open CT machines are much more prevalent these days. I also agree that checking College and Teaching hospitals are a very good place to start.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2007)

There are several open MRI places here in the Cincinnati area. A google of "open mri cincinnati" will give a list including addresses and phone numbers.

This site at UC http://healthnews.uc.edu/news/?/965/ specifically states "can accommodate patients who weigh up to 550 pounds"


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 1, 2007)

There's an Open MRI in Niagara Falls - I think that's fairly close to you? Also there's a Buffalo, NY MRI place that markets specifically to Canadians - they seem to have offices in Burlington, ON (the site confuses me - but it might be what you're looking for).

If those don't lead you anywhere, you might try contacting places that are connected with bariatric surgeries. 

Good luck to your partner...


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 1, 2007)

I have mine done at St. Clares in Denville NJ and I fit fine each time I went and I always put my weight, which is about 420. They have never hesitated to do the CT scan. They however wouldnt do my bone marrow biopsy, I had to get that done in the Dr's office.


----------

